# Removing keyboard from Dell Latitude E4310



## ev1ev1 (Jun 25, 2013)

After consulting the manual for my Dell Latitude E4310, I started to remove the keyboard. So far I have taken the screws out and popped up the tabs on the left and the right side of the keyboard. The manual says it will slide out easily once this is done but it won't budge.

It seems that something in the middle of the keyboard is preventing me from taking it out, has anyone had this problem before? Does anyone know how to proceed?

Thanks


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi

Did you remove all the svrew for keyboard from bottom side of laptop


----------



## HarishAtDell (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi ev1ev1,

Follow the steps below to open the keyboard.

1) Remove the Battery.

2) Remove the Strip Covers. With the LCD screen wide open, locate the strip covers above the keyboard.

3) Insert the right strip cover 45 degree to its compartment and carefully press down the strips to fully engage into its compartment.

4) Insert the left strip cover 45 degree to its compartment and carefully press down the strips to fully engage into its compartment.

5) Remove the 2 bottom screws located in the recess holes next to docking connector and also the single back screw located in the battery compartment.

6) Remove the 2 top screws located under the strip covers above the keyboard.

7) Using the Mylar tab, lift up the keyboard just enough to release the snaps on the left and right side of the keyboard, and then slide the keyboard towards the LCD screen and remove.


----------

